# Help! To save a rat or not to save a rat....



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

So one of the fraternity boys here was feeding his snake, but she wasn't hungry so he's trying to get rid of his rat.....

I will not put this strange male rat with my other two. I'd rather not risk my boys getting hurt or turning agressive becus their displaying dominance. 
Right now all I have to work with is a big plastic tub....

I feel so bad tho. I feel like the least I could do is give the poor guy a home and place an add on craigslist and kijiji to see if I can place him.

They think he has a respiratory infection....sooo idk how I'd go about treating that....

Please help! Your advice and opinions on what my decision should be is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If the rat has a real respiratory infection you need to take him to the vet, just like you would take your own boys. but he may just be sneezing from stress. I would meet him first and go from there.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> If the rat has a real respiratory infection you need to take him to the vet, just like you would take your own boys. but he may just be sneezing from stress. I would meet him first and go from there.


Yeah, I'm going to meet him, but I've also looked at different adoption centers around here. A grand total of two. One of which only takes dogs and cats, and the other that only takes strays off the street. I also found a rat rescue tho...emailed her and hope she replies.

Anyone know of any rat rescues in the Springfield, MO area?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> This is probably a feeder rat. He is food. He's sick because he was bred to be food.
> Can you handle him at all? If you can't it's kind of a waste of time. I know it sounds mean but. It's true.


Honestly that is mean. It's like saying we shouldn't help that homeless guy just because he didn't have the smarts to stay in school.

I'm looking into rescues right now. If I can do something I'd like to help a life in need and give him a second chance.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My first two rats were meant to be fed. The male got a bad myco flare up and passed before he was one, my female is still going strong and is a year and 4ish months now. They have been amazing. My female was aggresive and crazy at first but now shes as sweet as I could want. They just need lots of attention and affection.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> My first two rats were meant to be fed. The male got a bad myco flare up and passed before he was one, my female is still going strong and is a year and 4ish months now. They have been amazing. My female was aggresive and crazy at first but now shes as sweet as I could want. They just need lots of attention and affection.


I agree....

And quarantining as well.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> This is probably a feeder rat. He is food. He's sick because he was bred to be food.
> Can you handle him at all? If you can't it's kind of a waste of time. I know it sounds mean but. It's true.


I am pretty sure all of my girls would have ended up food if I hadn't come along, with the exception of maybe Molly. She was GOING to be food but her mommy and daddy were saved by someone and I got to adopt Molly.

Good for you for trying to help him! For the person who responded above, not all agressive rats are unsaveable (sp?). Some are cage-aggressive, which should be respected, but are fine when out of their cage. In my opinion, not that it is much, but no rat is a waste of time. 

Sneezing can be, like lilspaz said, from stress. Or it could be his environment, the litter he was kept on, or myco. I would trust anything lilspaz has to say, since I know she has been rescuing ratties for a while now and does what she can for them. 

Please let us know what is happening with the little guy! He deserves a chance to NOT be food and be someones pet. Going with a rescue is a good thing, as they will try to find him a "good fit" with a family.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm.wow.

Bradley...supposed to be snake food, ended up being a prank when snake wouldn't eat him...got him as an adult...Sweet boy!









Brie at 2...feeder rat at 2. One of the most amazing rats I have met!









Carina - 7 week old baby who lived with the snake for 2 weeks...she bit everyone. The people when they picked her up from her aquarium and put her in with the snake everyday and finally the snake. They warned me she was a terrific biter. As soon as she arrived, she never bit again.









Dilbert - thank god he was too big for the beardie to eat and the owner rehomed him to me instead of throwing him outside...he lived until 27 months (illness-free)









Fayth - Lived with the snake for 3 weeks









Goliath - Feeder rat boy...sweetest little man 









Mogwai - Feeder breeder (got her when she was about 19 mo). The guy has herps and sells his extras online. Her health is awesome.









Portia and Ariel - bred in a shed in horrible little bins to be food for the coyotes, birds of prey, etc in a animal park.









Saffi and Fable - bred to be food, but the wife liked them for awhile. Then she got bored and they were to be food again. Came to me old and scared and sweet.









Bred for pet and food babies...saved him from his turn with the boa. He was scared not aggressive.









Yogurt a feeder rat









Clare, formerly Snake, who I got from a member here who rescued her from her snaky adventure. 









And these are only the rats that I know for sure...

Being snake food could mean that when the rat was born he/she wasn't as pretty as their cagemates, or a fancy color, or dumbo-ears. Most pet rats and snake rats are from the same litter but separated on their apparent desireability. It has NOTHING to do with their ability to be a good pet or not.

ANY rat can be good or bad, rats are forgiving and intelligent and sensitive. Its up to you to see what you can do to help them forget their troubled past, whether it be as almost-dinner for a snake, or being stuck in a hamster cage being fed cheerios and alone all their life.

I would advise meeting this rat, and try to remember aggression is totally different than being unsocialized and scared. If he gets frightened just stop what you are doing until he relaxes a bit. A rat tells us very loudly with their body language when they are scared and might bite you just have to figure out what that is.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know what the rat looks like yet. I'm suppose to pick him up today. I'm still looking around for a rescue to take him, but I'm willing to keep him for as long as need be. Not sure what store he came from, but all the pet stores I've been to around here have good looking rats. Some will even come up to greet you and lick your fingers from the vent.  
The guy told me he hasn't been biting so that's good.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Got word from the guy that the poor thing chewed throw the box and is running around loose in his room...

He's suppose to lemme know if he finds it. If not I'll go in there and look myself lol.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I could see why you'd be wary of it. It's hard to deal with a rat or any other animal biting. 
I plan on keeping him as long as I can, but I'll be looking for a home for him as well becus I'd rather him not live alone....that is if the guy ever finds the lil guy. 
Will keep you guys posted. Crossing my fingers and hoping this all goes well.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind keeping him, but I'm not sure about keeping him with my other two boys as I've heard that adding another male can cause them to act more dominantly. I like my boys where they are now, at a safe constant brotherly struggle for power. Now biting, just squeals and pinning.
That's why I'd prob be pushing more for rehoming him because then he'd be alone.
Idk if letting them play together, but not housing them together would be different and wouldn't affect them. 

Anyone know from experience?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Update:

The guy found the rattie and asked me to come pick him up this morning. I didn't realize he'd be so small, but I guess it's because his snake is still small. All the rats I've seen are big tho...like huge. So this lil guy took me by surprise. I have no idea on an age, but I'm gonna guess he was probably just old enough to be sold. About 4 weeks I'm guessing.

He's pretty shy, but he lets me pick him up without biting and pet his head. Still not eating yet and he likes to curl up in a corner :/ It's only be 30 mins tho so I'm gonna give him some time and see if he comes out of his shock of almost being snake food x.x
He is grooming tho, which is good.

And he reminds me of my Kirk, which is so cute.









Lol he has a tail, he was just sitting on it.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

What a cute little guy! He is so lucky to come to you. I'm glad the frat boy found him!


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to jump in like this - SO GLAD you found him!
You should have no problem with dominance as long as you go through the proper introduction process.
Start by putting the cages close enough to smell/see/talk to each other, but far enough the they cannot quite reach each other through the bars. Then, like you said, introduce them and let them play but keep them housed apart. I am sure you know the steps. 
I think you should definately keep him, he is GORGEOUS.
So adorable.
He looks about five weeks or older, but it is hard to tell in the pics.
If he isn't eating within the next hour or so, you should try giving him some soy formula, catmilk, soymilk or powdered milk if it is all you have.
He is so cute. 
Is he self (solid color) or does he have markings?
Are you going to keep him?

I know I would if I were you!
Not if I were me though cause I already have 17!
I would name him Almuerzo, which means "Lunch" in spanish.
I think that would be cute in a morbidly ironic way.
I had a feeder fish named Alimento as a kid, it means "Food".
(No offense to anyone)


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol I think I might feel bad naming him "food". Although I was considering Owl or Snake 

I'm not sure if I'll keep him yet. I need to make sure he's going to be healthy first. He's been sneezing a bit and his voice sounds like a dog toy...if that makes sense :/

He just started eat a minute ago so I think he'll be fine. I wish I could hold him up to one of my ratties for comparison, but I don't wanna risk anything if he is sick. He is very very small tho. I honestly don't know where this guy got him. I didn't even know they sold em that small where I live. 

Hmm....I did always say that if I got another male I'd name him Sylar... that is assuming I keep him tho. I did see a family on Craigslist who really wanted a rat for their son, but I'd hate to see him go to a home where he'd be alone.

Idk, I'll pray about it and see if it feels right... time will reveal what the best choice is I suppose


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Just talked to the guy I got him from.
Apparently he got it from the one pet store that sales most of their rats as feeders. This stores rats are often very calm tho and so far this lil guy has shown no signs of wanting to bite or be aggressive. 
Told my mom and she wasn't very happy about me taking in another rat, but she helped me out some and I think I'm gonna go get a cage for the lil guy here in the near future. I'll still be looking for a home for him, but I want him to be as comfy as possible.

The guys room mate (my bf) doesn't know he caught the rat after it escaped so we're gonna let him freak out for a few days by thinking the ratties still running around their suite hehe  Good thing my bf likes ratties or I'd prob feel bad for him XD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

your wee one is just a baby 5 weeks or so, and is very unlikely to bite. He could be sick, is there any porphryin or wheezing? Sneezing in a new home is actually normal. A baby to adult males is one of the easiest intro's in the world 

I like Sylar...everyone automatically assumes he is bad too.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention he has no marking (is a solid), but his belly is white.

I can't really tell if he's weezing. He sounds like a marker squeaking on a board....idk how else to describe it. And it's usually just when I open his cage or pick him up. I heard it a lil bit at night tho, along with the sneezing. 
Nothing coming from his nose.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you guys think he could be socialized around 5 weeks? He doesn't seem to be too shy, but sometimes hes unsocial...I'm hoping it's just becus he's still getting used to the place. 
I guess my ratties were kinda the same way only they were a lil more friendly.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, no you misunderstand me. I meant socialize him by handling him. Idk if I'll introduce him to my boys unless I plan on keeping him.

I let him run around the bathroom today and he was very active and would come up to me sometimes. I picked him up and put him on my arm and he stayed there for a bit, then I put him on my shoulder and he looked so cute snuggling up to my hair. I'll post up pics later. He's so small that you can barely see him, but you can definitely make up his lil rattie ears.

Poor lil guy keeps sneezing tho. I'll keep an eye on him, but no other signs besides that that he would be ill.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Needed to buy a new rat carrier since my ratties chewed through the last one so I decided to buy it at the shop where the little guy came from.

They actually specified which rats were pets only and the rest were feeders. I saw the tank that the little guy had probably been in. They were all very little and didn't look much older than the babies in the maternity tanks. 
I heard a lot of them sneezing too, but they were nice and let me pet them. A few got scared tho. There were so many and so many colors and rexes as well. They looked like lil sheep. 
I felt bad, but I had to know where the little guy had come from, where he'd lived, and why he might be sick.

Any who... On to the pics I promised. This is one of me and the lil guy










He's so tiny. That's him on my shoulder.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Idk if it was cedar. I wasn't close enough to get a whiff, but the wood chips were huge. Some were yellow, a few red, which could have been cedar :/
I'm pretty sure this was a case of bad breeding as well tho. They were housing 5 mothers in one maternity tank. 

Right now the lil guy is sleeping in the hood of my sisters hoodie. Such a lil cutie  I'm surprised he's not freaking out when the dog keeps sniffing him lol


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

He is pretty big, a baby still, but mine are WAY tinier.
He is adorable though.
If they were in that condition, five moms to one cage, and in TANKS that is probably why he is wheezing.
So he is berkshire?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I suppose. I haven't really turned him upside down recently to check, but he looks to be all white underneath. I'll check later when he isn't eating.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say he's a petshop 4-5 weeks old. He sounds like he is doing very well if he approaches you when he's running around and hangs out on you.

Yeah aquariums, and cedar/pine mix are pure evil for poor little lungs. Good reason to be sneezing. Does he have any porphryin on his eyes or nose that stays all day long or just he rapid sneezes?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm considering keeping him. I mean, I will if no one else wants him. My lil sister already named him Sylar. She likes the name too and we'd both agreed that if I got another rat we'd name him that.

Nothing on his eyes or nose. He mostly just sneezes when he's being handled or out in an open area. It might be because he's really scared because sometimes he tries to get away. 

I gave him a lil egg and ham for protein, but he buried it -_- Sooo....a lot of good that did. I'm gonna try to find him something warm to snuggle into tho because he really liked snuggling up to me and my sis last night. Should make him feel more secure.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe you should get him a friend?
A brother from the pet store?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

That would just give them more reason to breed tho :/ 

I think if I did keep him I'd prob keep him separate, but let him play with my boys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kawaiikitsune said:


> That would just give them more reason to breed tho :/
> 
> I think if I did keep him I'd prob keep him separate, but let him play with my boys.


Why would you keep him separate? He sounds adorable! He reminds me of my Fayth...she was a sneezy scared little cuddlebug too, she quickly became VERY sweet 

The sneezing sounds like stress which is good, it should go away soonish.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't wanna overcrowd the cage. It's only big enough for two and I don't have the space to get a big ferret nation cage or anything bigger. The good thing is I generally keep my rats out for most of the day so he'd prob only be alone at night.

I might be getting a loft next year, and if I do I'll try to invest in a bigger rat cage since the place will be bigger


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully I can get one.

I was petting the lil guy last night and he keep nipping. Not breaking the skin, but enough to where it was annoying. 
I tapped on his nose a few times to give him the hint not to do it, but he kept doing it this morning. I think it might just be because he wanted more food, but it was really early and I usually don't feed them till 1. So hopefully its just that and not that hes a bitter.

He still loves to sit next to me and does this thing with his teeth (grinding?) when I rub his head.
Right now he's trying to escape >.<


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it was probably that they smelled like food because I'd been eating crackers and cheese before I handled him. He's a lot more calm now that he's eat. Just perched on my shoulder being a good boy.

It's just strange to me because my boys Spock and Kirk never even use their teeth when I put my fingers near their mouth. It's always a lick. It might just be because my boys were handled as babies and I doubt this guy was.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope so. 

I've been handling him as much as I can. He likes to run off and escape tho so I try to keep him up on my shoulders. He was probably on my shoulder for about an hr today, but he peed there so I had to put him back early... >.<


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got my hair done the other day so I'll try to get new pics up of Sylar with my new hair ;D

He's still doing great, and loves my hoody. He poops when I pick him up sometimes tho >.<
Still not used to a rat pooping or peeing on me since Spock and Kirk have been so well behaved since they were little.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

You cant have two seperate cages, one with him and hisbrother and one with your others?
Then join the cages together when you have introduced them all.


Why would that "give him more reason to breed" if you just went and got a rat from someone?


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

You were saying to buy more from the pet store. If I bought another one from the store they'd see that their rats were selling and breed more. :/
I feel bad for the babies there and I can't save them all so buying wouldn't really help. Next year if I get loft and have more room I'll try to buy another rattie for him. Hopefully by there I will be able to get a cage where I can keep all the rats together.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can I ask what you mean you don't feed until 1? If you have your adult rats on a restricted diet that's one thing, but this is a growing baby and he needs to be free-fed. 
Don't tap his nose when he nips, make a high-pitched eep sound like a rat would...its rat language, for "ow, stop, I don't like that"...he should stop and look at you. Keep doing each time he gets a bit nippy...

Sounds like your baby was bruxxing and happy when you were rubbing his head.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

When you see free fed do you mean whenever he's hungry? 

Yeah I heard about the eep sound thing. I'll try it. He hasn't been nipping lately tho. 

Oh bruxxing. So that's what that is. Cute!


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

kawaiikitsune said:


> When you see free fed do you mean whenever he's hungry?
> 
> Yeah I heard about the eep sound thing. I'll try it. He hasn't been nipping lately tho.
> 
> Oh bruxxing. So that's what that is. Cute!


If I'm right, I think what lilspaz means by 'free feed' is to put food in the cage but not just a certain amount. It allows the rat to eat whenever they want to or when they are hungry. Baby/young rats need food to be available at all times.

Anita


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Also, since he is a baby...they do use their mouths to test things just like a human baby would. They usually grow out of it. 

You should keep food available for him at all times so he can eat whenever he's hungry. 

He looks like such a sweet little guy!


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh alright. Thanks for the info. Will do. 

He is a sweet lil boy. And he's so well mannered when I put him on my shoulder. He'll usually crawl around for a sec until he finds a spot in my shirt, usually near my armpit or chest, and stay there bruxxing the entire time.I could probably take him to class with me if I ever had to lol.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Update:

My bf came back from break and found out that the rat really wasn't loose hehe. He came over and ended up finding Sylar in my hoodie lol where he was so cutely wedged between my armpit and bra XD The boyfriend was not very pleased, but still found the lil guy to be very cute and let him play on his shoulders and chill on his neck ^.^ Lil guy had some big ears and feet that are definitely disproportionate to his body at the moment lol. Hopefully he'll grow into them

We ended up losing him, for like 5 mins, underneath the coach and eventually retrieved him. 

And I wanted to share this pic with you guys...










The lil guy lemme tuck him in.  He just loves to be all warm and snuggly. I need to get him a blanket or something. I feel bad using cotton pieces, but at least cotton keeps one warm  Unfortunately Sylar hates when I leave him so he immediately got out of his covers when I left. >.<


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I can imagine what the boyfriend thought, thinking that little guy was still loose in the room!

I've recently had my first experience at a "lost" rat. Cindy got out of the room during their free-range time. What a story I had to tell Neal when he got home from work.... 

Anita


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

You found her later tho, right?

And he wanted too worried. He said the most he was worried about was the rat chewing his cables. And then we'd have fried rat x.x


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm... got a question.

I have Sylar out right now and he's been rest in my hoody hood for about an hour now without really moving or making a sound. He's breathing so I know he's not dead, but it freaks me out that he's not moving much. 
Do babies not move as much as adults? Or is something wrong with him. He's eating and sleeping just fine...just a lil worried :/


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah he's eating and grooming himself. And his breathing is much better. He hardly ever sneezes now and he only makes weird dry erase marker noises when I move around cus I guess he gets freaked out.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I hope he warms up soon. He seems so lonely, but I don't think I can introduce him to my boys just yet. Still have to make sure everythings ok.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

They're both the same passiveness. 
I'm worried that he might be carrying a sickness from the other rats, even if he isn't showing symptoms. I think I'll wait another week or so. Not sure how long quarantines usually last. I'm only used to QT fish.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I think average quarantine is about 3 weeks or so..


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Aw thank you. I figured it was prob a few weeks. I'll prob introduce him in 2 weeks then


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

So after intros not doing too well and me needing to buy a whole new cage for Sylar I've decided that he should probably just have another friend. I'll still continue with intros, but I'm asking for a rex rat for my bday coming soon. I hate that Sylar has to sleep alone. Maybe with a friend he'll be able to live a healthier, more social life.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Got the rex. I'll be introducing him on the forum as soon as I can get around to putting up picks and figuring out a name for him.

So far it's either going to be Hiro or Butters.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah me too. That's why it's so hard to decide >.<


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

BUTTERS!
Like the little boy on south park! OMG that name is SO CUTE!
Haha

Plus, I think *Sylar & Butters* has a nice ring to it.
It just sounds better when you say it than "Sylar And Hiro."
Haha


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Butters better


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I like Butters the best too. I've decided to go with butters. Plus his fur color kinda looks like butter :3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw<3 I'm glad you took him in


----------

